
In a Changing China, New Matchmaking Markets - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/10/business/in-a-changing-china-new-matchmaking-markets.html?ref=technology&pagewanted=all
======
yiransheng
As I Chinese living in the US, I always found this kind of news reports
fascinating and inform me something new about Chinese society to me: strange
and bizarre businesses/markets arising from some twisted cultural background,
reflecting the confused mindset this new generation of of Chinese people.

On a related note, matchmakers aren't certainly the only ones banking the
profits exploiting the traditional and failing marriage/relationship
mechanisms in the society. A few years ago, this seemingly dull reality TV
show (If you are the one) on dating suddenly gained popularity and became a
heated discussion, bringing to attention the confusion surrounding marriage
and a wide range of social topics. You can just see in the show how China as a
society failed to come up a coherent value system that could address love,
relationship, marriage, wealth and pretty much anything meaningful.

Related background on the show and its contents, which also covers the
unsurprising step-in of censorship:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/world/asia/censors-pull-
re...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/world/asia/censors-pull-reins-as-
china-tv-chasing-profit-gets-racy.html?pagewanted=all)

